# Waxstock hauls



## Scrim-1-

Lets see your hauls from waxstock :thumb:


----------



## aslz78

New DAS6, Megs MF bits, new scratch shield and bucket and some Moonshine wax!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Heres my little lot, Didn't need much really.


----------



## Naddy37

Without doubt, a small haul compared to some.

First time at Waxstock. Got what I wanted, but, could of spent £100's


----------



## danwel

I want the detailing world moonshine!!!


----------



## Mikej857

I got some moonshine, triple and a nice pot of angel wax which was all I needed and I resisted buying anything although I could have spent a whole lot more


----------



## M3YUK

Dooka pads


----------



## ADW111S

I never saw the moonshine, where was that?


----------



## danwel

ADW111S said:


> I never saw the moonshine, where was that?


Detailing world stand I think


----------



## gazzi123

My lot 








http://img16.imageshack.us/i/eghy.jpg/


----------



## Scrim-1-

ADW111S said:


> I never saw the moonshine, where was that?


On the detailing world stand.


danwel said:


> I want the detailing world moonshine!!!


Wait till you smell it then :argie: Whisky scent


----------



## piemp

Quality day and MASSIVE thanks to Zaino for the tickets. Could have easily ended in tears for me though as a woman nearly went into the side of me while doing 80mph 

Heres mine:


----------



## Wheelzntoys

I'm in the States and want a Moonshine, can anybody help?

Story behind this wax? I imagine it is a Bouncer's wax


----------



## ianFRST

My little lot


----------



## aslz78

Wheelzntoys said:


> I'm in the States and want a Moonshine, can anybody help?
> 
> Story behind this wax? I imagine it is a Bouncer's wax


Yep its by Bouncer. I'm sure i heard that it was £10 on the day but £15 afterwards, so it might be that any that weren't sold on the day will be on here soon.


----------



## Junior Bear

ADW111S said:


> I never saw the moonshine, where was that?


Me either!

Waxamomo guys were telling me bouncers was selling like hot cakes, fair play jay


----------



## Derekh929

You guys have been very subdued with your purchases I was expecting you guys to show your trailer loads, like the pollished bliss 3 for 2:lol:


----------



## Frog

I had quite a good haul but I have had to sneak it into the garage before the accountant spotted it.
Got a great deal on a foam lance and magifoam, the guy from dr leather had some cash from me, waxamomo's credit card machine meant I could have a couple of dodo juice bits, a bottle of iron x appeared from somewhere as did some applicators and microfibres


----------



## B17BLG

Derekh929 said:


> You guys have been very subdued with your purchases I was expecting you guys to show your trailer loads, like the pollished bliss 3 for 2:lol:


Tbh I wasn't massively impressed tbh! Autosmart were selling 5l stuff much more expensive than my local rep etc! The only store I saw with decent savings on alot of products was autobrite! 40% off most products there which was great!

Still had a good day though!


----------



## Kimo

Think most people spent to much on a single burger and bottle of drink to buy any products


----------



## rallye666

I so nearly pulled the trigger on a das6 pro, but managed to walk away from the CYC stand with a few of their new edgeless microfibres and some sonax plastic restorer. Also got some samples of GEP and AFPP along with a tester pot of RG55. No idea what to try first!


----------



## Scrim-1-

B17BLG said:


> Tbh I wasn't massively impressed tbh! Autosmart were selling 5l stuff much more expensive than my local rep etc! The only store I saw with decent savings on alot of products was autobrite! 40% off most products there which was great!
> 
> Still had a good day though!


Have to agree, many traders did very little discount at all which sucks.


----------



## Junior Bear

I just got the new ez brush plus the mini one, Angelwax glass coating, dr leather wipes, and megs #101. Shinerama guy was very generous and kindly gave us a bunch of their hanging air fresheners because I was sniffing at it for a while and wouldn't go away 


Decent prices too. That's all I wanted to get at the show so was happy


meguiars stand wanted £35 for a bottle of #101... Ill pass


----------



## Kimo

I go to countless shows and have never seen megs offer a discount 

Surprising really


----------



## ferted

Kimo73 said:


> I go to countless shows and have never seen megs offer a discount
> 
> Surprising really


That's because they don't!!

See this thread for reason why click me


----------



## aslz78

Kimo73 said:


> I go to countless shows and have never seen megs offer a discount
> 
> Surprising really


£70 for the MF DA polishing bundle i didn't think was bad


----------



## Kimo

ferted said:


> That's because they don't!!
> 
> See this thread for reason why click me


Hmm thanks for link, just interesting that they're losing business by not discounting when alot of the others are



aslz78 said:


> £70 for the MF bundle i didn't think was bad


Hmm, not everyone set out to spend £70 on cloths

Some people simply want a couple of quid off a gold class or endurance for instance

I don't mind though as I can just buy off eBay at a cheaper price than going direct anyway


----------



## gtechrob

just back home - thanks to everyone who visited our stand and purchased gtechniq swag :thumb:

great event - some seriously well maintained vechicles on show

shame the east of england showground broadband wasn't up to streaming the murray match though


----------



## JakeWhite

I found the traders I went to had some good discounts. Autobrite, Waxamomo, CYC, Elite. I think I saved around £100 on the normal RRP on all my items. I think in all honesty you have to be a bit cheeky with your haggling. I think the traders know what they can let things go for and will (and did in some cases) drop the price a few more quid if asked :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

My only complaint was that I wanted a tub of snh but the cheapest was £27 when I can get it off eBay for £22.95 other than that the traders I bought from were great and offered a discount or threw something in for free.

The best guys had to be the angle wax they had a car in the show that used there products which was great as I could see just how good the finish would be and prices were discounted and I got 2 wax puck things free.


Now do I use the moonshine or just keep it to look and smell as the smell is great and after all it is a bouncers blend so gotta give some great results


----------



## danwel

Will be keeping my eyes open for a moonshine


----------



## rover220

you do indeed have to be cheeky, i netted £185 worth for £130. i left very happy with my purchases but found the actual show lacking and at £15 it really wasnt worth it.

quite disappointed overall


----------



## jimbokeenlyside

*My Haul*

Here we go, not sure how much I've blown. Best not think about it :car:







and just for fun... 



Cheers :car:


----------



## Scrim-1-

How much did you get magifoam for?


----------



## D.Taylor R26

ended up with:

10 Gtechniq mf cloths 

scholl S20 blue

scholl purple pad

raceglaze metal cleaner

moonshine wax plus an auto finesse poster and air freshener for the garage!

great day and some very well detailed cars on show


----------



## TelTel

piemp said:


> Quality day and MASSIVE thanks to Zaino for the tickets. Could have easily ended in tears for me though as a woman nearly went into the side of me while doing 80mph
> 
> Heres mine:


A memory that will live with me I think Andy!!! Yiiikes


----------



## Richors

I got 5 litres of Bilberry for £15 amongst other things which i thought was good tbh.
Enjoyed the show.
cheers


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Not a huge amount but got everything i needed and had a cracking day!!


----------



## Richors

No pics but the 'other things' were - 
Buckets with gurads
Wooly mammoth
Vics wax
FK Hi temp wax
3 race glaze sample pots
10 of the £1 samples off Motorgeek
3 MF's
6 applicators and 3 tyre applicator pads
Iron x
FK tyre shine

Oh - 3 cappuchino's and a burger too! Lol

No idea how much it adds up to but felt like more than enough................had wife with me too so can feel a new handbag for her coming on...........ha ha

cheers


----------



## Fox_GB

Thanks to the Gtechniq guys  Bargain!!!


----------



## Kimo

That's alot of GT, love it though


----------



## kartman

Heres mine:









Cheeky 2nd place in classic car class arrive and shine too  mine was the black classic mini. Brilliant day, can't wait for next year.


----------



## Buckweed

Didn't go to mad...


----------



## Spoony

I want a britemax t shirt!


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Buckweed said:


> Didn't go to mad...


liking the Bilberry !!


----------



## Short1e




----------



## Strongey

this thread makes me all the more gutted i couldnt make it! 

i'd have definately spent too much at swissvax and gtechniq, and tbh, most other places lol


----------



## jimbokeenlyside

Scrim-1- said:


> How much did you get magifoam for?


£20....I think.


----------



## WHIZZER

danwel said:


> I want the detailing world moonshine!!!





ADW111S said:


> I never saw the moonshine, where was that?





Wheelzntoys said:


> I'm in the States and want a Moonshine, can anybody help?
> 
> Story behind this wax? I imagine it is a Bouncer's wax





aslz78 said:


> Yep its by Bouncer. I'm sure i heard that it was £10 on the day but £15 afterwards, so it might be that any that weren't sold on the day will be on here soon.





danwel said:


> Will be keeping my eyes open for a moonshine


Check out Bouncers section soon - there are a few pots left from the day ..... :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Buzzing to use my gtechniq stuff, shame the weathers gonna be so sunny for the next week


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## The_Bouncer

danwel said:


> I want the detailing world moonshine!!!





ADW111S said:


> I never saw the moonshine, where was that?





Wheelzntoys said:


> I'm in the States and want a Moonshine, can anybody help?
> 
> Story behind this wax? I imagine it is a Bouncer's wax





aslz78 said:


> Yep its by Bouncer. I'm sure i heard that it was £10 on the day but £15 afterwards, so it might be that any that weren't sold on the day will be on here soon.





danwel said:


> Will be keeping my eyes open for a moonshine





WHIZZER said:


> Check out Bouncers section soon - there are a few pots left from the day ..... :thumb:


Indeed - just 33 pots left to purchase - £2 from each pot will be sent to Sebastian's Action Trust Charity :thumb:

> Link here. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=312412


----------



## JBirchy

Here's my little lot from the show:



Can't wait to try the waxes and the Dodo Clay block!

Just a quick note to the guys who say there weren't that many show deals going on... Just put yourself in the traders shoes for a second and remember that in order to make the trip worthwhile, pay for hotels, van hire, food, fuel and the trade stand, they have to make good sales and more importantly, good profit on those sales. As some of you know I was helping out on the Waxamomo stand for the day, and we did deals on every sale of the day. At least 10% discount was offered, much more on larger orders and we did amazing show specials on Bouncer's waxes which sold pretty well.

If the traders can't make enough money to at least break even on the costs of going, they won't go the year after which possibly explains why there weren't as many re-sellers this year compared to last....

We had a thoroughly enjoyable weekend and it was so great to meet detailing friends and shake hands with guys who we share this forum with and interact with. I loved it, and can't wait for next year already! :thumb:


----------



## danwel

What are those waxamomo pots Jbirchy?


----------



## Alzak

JBirchy said:


> Here's my little lot from the show:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try the waxes and the Dodo Clay block!
> 
> Just a quick note to the guys who say there weren't that many show deals going on... Just put yourself in the traders shoes for a second and remember that in order to make the trip worthwhile, pay for hotels, van hire, food, fuel and the trade stand, they have to make good sales and more importantly, good profit on those sales. As some of you know I was helping out on the Waxamomo stand for the day, and we did deals on every sale of the day. At least 10% discount was offered, much more on larger orders and we did amazing show specials on Bouncer's waxes which sold pretty well.
> 
> If the traders can't make enough money to at least break even on the costs of going, they won't go the year after which possibly explains why there weren't as many re-sellers this year compared to last....
> 
> We had a thoroughly enjoyable weekend and it was so great to meet detailing friends and shake hands with guys who we share this forum with and interact with. I loved it, and can't wait for next year already! :thumb:


Can you say something more about waxamomo jars ?


----------



## JBirchy

danwel said:


> What are those waxamomo pots Jbirchy?





Alzak said:


> Can you say something more about waxamomo jars ?


Yes I can! There will be an official email from Waxamomo themselves but they are 2 brand new Waxamomo waxes!

Rugged Rhubarb is a mega durable (5-6 months) wax which smells of Rhubarb & Custard (AMAZING!) and gives a very reflective look, and

Seductive Watermelon is a show wax which offers deep glossy looks and smells of.... Watermelon :lol:

They are hand blended and poured in the UK to bespoke, and exclusive recipes, have gone under extensive testing (by myself and a couple of others), tweaked, refined and made sure they were absolutely how Mr. Waxamomo wanted them and now they are ready to be fully launched.

Very high quality waxes and nice packaging too!


----------



## danwel

Awesome cheers mate, another wax for my list then no doubt lol


----------



## nuberlis

When does these waxes going to be available for buying?


----------



## JBirchy

nuberlis said:


> When does these waxes going to be available for buying?


They are available now! Don't think they've had the chance to load them on to the site yet but I'm sure if you pop Chris an email at [email protected] he'd be delighted to sort you out.

JB


----------



## nuberlis

Thank you for the extra info,i "ll definetly get in touch with Chris.:thumb:


----------



## nuberlis

Email sent and now waiting Chris to reply.I am so excited already.:argie:


----------



## Spoony

What price point we at for the waxamomo waxes? Could be interested in the rhubarb and custard.


----------



## danwel

As above^^^^^


----------



## Davemm

The show price was £75 for both pots if i remember correctly.


----------



## putzie

this is my haul , i might of got a bit carried away considering i didnt actually need anything lol


----------



## Alzak

Was there anything to do apart from shopping ?


----------



## JBirchy

Spoony said:


> What price point we at for the waxamomo waxes? Could be interested in the rhubarb and custard.





danwel said:


> As above^^^^^





Davemm said:


> The show price was £75 for both pots if i remember correctly.


Dead right Dave, special show price was £40 each or both for £75 but normal pricing will be £49.99 each or £89.99 for both (I think... Can't exactly remember!)

I've got the Rhubarb & Custard on my desk at work and the smell is so strong once you move it round the pot a bit! It's amazing, makes me want to eat it!

Don't forget, once uploaded on to the site, you could always use the 'ilovewaxamomo' discount code to get 5% - and as it's over £40 you get free shipping too.

Sheeting from the wax is very strong and with the nice packaging, it really is a nice item! :thumb:


----------



## putzie

Alzak said:


> Was there anything to do apart from shopping ?


was plenty to do , look at the cars ,had a go in the machine polishing competition although it was a machine,pads i had never used before and no idea what compounds i was using lol then watched the competition as you can learn a lot .
try out some polishing machines which i did till i worked out what i wanted and then bought one, same as some polishes ! ,made new friends as well as traders , got a few people come and have a look at my car and a chat about it although what i thought was fairly well polished turned out not to be when i got there although i did enjoy the shopping lol !

here was my ride for waxstock


----------



## FAHD H

My stuff is still all in the boot of the car. Need to sneak it in one at a time so the other half doesn't notice everything at once


----------



## typerdan

So i got pretty much most of the AF range, also bought the megs DA microfibre correction system and some aeropsace 303. Spent way to much but was definately a great day out!


----------



## supervinnie40

JBirchy said:


> Dead right Dave, special show price was £40 each or both for £75 but normal pricing will be £49.99 each or £89.99 for both (I think... Can't exactly remember!)
> 
> I've got the Rhubarb & Custard on my desk at work and the smell is so strong once you move it round the pot a bit! It's amazing, makes me want to eat it!
> 
> Don't forget, once uploaded on to the site, you could always use the 'ilovewaxamomo' discount code to get 5% - and as it's over £40 you get free shipping too.
> 
> Sheeting from the wax is very strong and with the nice packaging, it really is a nice item! :thumb:


Is there any information on who makes the wax? Or is that going to be a company secret? 
They look nice. And very interesting names. Never had a rubard smelling wax before .


----------



## JBirchy

supervinnie40 said:


> Is there any information on who makes the wax? Or is that going to be a company secret?
> They look nice. And very interesting names. Never had a rubard smelling wax before .


Haha that's going to be a company secret! However be assured that they are hand blended and poured into Waxamomo spec jars in the UK in very small quantities by a high quality blender. This is an exclusive recipe and not a re-branded product, so you won't find it anywhere else.

I'm hopefully going to use the ones I bought tonight if I have time so I'll try and get reviews done.


----------



## dubstyle

I only needed a few things but i forgot to get a new dodo clay block


----------



## dave-p

This is all that I got


----------



## Scrim-1-

Which sv wax did you get?


----------



## dave-p

Scrim-1- said:


> Which sv wax did you get?


Best of show


----------



## Scrim-1-

dave-p said:


> Best of show


Nice!

:thumb:


----------



## YVE5

And Scholl S0 + S3
and some (12!) waxes for a friend.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Oooh Yves - I spy a rather special pot of something in there : ) - Interesting, very Interesting :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

YVE5 said:


> And Scholl S0 + S3
> and some (12!) waxes for a friend.


What's the 100ml on top of the Fizz, looks like SNH...


----------



## deano93tid

I haven't got a pic of the items as such but they are amongst this lot - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4182477#post4182477

G101
Tardis
AS wheel brush
AS dog hair brush
Gtechniq panel wipe
CG QD
CG hex logic cutting pad and polishing pad
AS 5.25 backing plate
Zaino Z9 leather cleaner
1 litre of iron x 
Collignite 476 wax
and a couple of AS sprayer bottles


----------



## JBirchy

YVE5 said:


> And Scholl S0 + S3
> and some (12!) waxes for a friend.


Some stunning waxes in there! Those 2 stacked on the far right are lovely, picked some of them up myself!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Goodylax said:


> What's the 100ml on top of the Fizz, looks like SNH...


Thats a very rare wax, only 10 exsist, 5 were sold at Waxstock all money went to the Sebastian Trust charity :thumb:

Check out my Homebrew thread for info on the wax. 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289038


----------



## danwel

Dan3.2 said:


> Thats a very rare wax, only 10 exsist, 5 were sold at Waxstock all money went to the Sebastian Trust charity :thumb:
> 
> Check out my Homebrew thread for info on the wax.


If its same as my sample then its very good


----------



## sistersvisions

YVE5 said:


>


What are the 3 pots around the Moonshine please??


----------



## nuberlis

Angelwax waxes if i am reading correctly the stickers on them.


----------



## ZetecEmma

A few of my haul :-


----------



## nick_mcuk

danwel said:


> Detailing world stand I think


Correct DW stand....Think Bouncer is putting up the remainder on his site for sale.

Smells yummy!


----------



## Ongoing

Not product but still Waxstock related


----------



## mkv

I was very good this year....Only some Blackfire wet diamond, an EZ brush, a few Piannacle and Mothers samples, 1l of Dr Leather and an Envy Brush ( should have got more!)

Steve


----------



## k10lbe

Here was my goodies


----------



## Junior Bear

Used the new ez detail speed master brush today. I love it! Also the mini one is a lot better than I thought it would be. Very handy!


----------



## YVE5

sistersvisions said:


> What are the 3 pots around the Moonshine please??


Angelwax Limited Edition Wax - Ultimate green (n° 7 of 10)
Angelwax Limited Edition Wax - Purple (n° 2 of 10)
Angelwax Limited Edition Wax - Purple Test Pot (Retain Sample, not for resale)


----------



## YVE5

Goodylax said:


> What's the 100ml on top of the Fizz, looks like SNH...


It's n°10 of Dan3.2's Chocwork Orange Wax
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4181082&postcount=324


----------



## luke_Chambers

My goodies from Waxstock


----------

